
Hosted reverse tunnel to your SSH server; uses nothing but SSH - trevordixon
https://serveo.net/blog/remote-access-to-ssh-servers-using-serveo
======
trevordixon
Serveo is my side project. It's similar to ngrok, but only uses SSH as the
client.

With this feature, you can set up a reverse tunnel to an SSH server:

ssh -R my-alias:22:localhost:22 serveo.net (on the machine where sshd is
running)

Then conveniently connect to it over the internet:

ssh -J serveo.net user@my-alias

------
chupasaurus
"Show HN" should be added.

